# Maksim Mrvica，super talent



## Kayla (Oct 21, 2011)

He is Maksim Mrvica, a Croatian.
He is a young talent and he goods at combining classical elements and pop elements in his music. Some of his representative work are:

Exodus
flight of the bumble-bee
croatian rhapsody


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Is it okay to resurrect this thread? Because I am a very big fan of this amazing artist:angel:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm going to be the party pooper here, but I don't like it. He ruined two of my favorite etudes, Chopin 10/12 and Scriabin 8/12. Out of respect for the composers, I'm not going to post links to what he did to those pieces. People can look it up on their own, out of morbid curiosity.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

He's a mediocre pianist at best living on a popularity with his followers by playing 'lollipops'. There are many FAR better musicians.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

The very definition of mediocrity.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

If Maksim's music is "mediocre" but was able to prevent a record company ( which employs a lot of people) from economic bankruptcy ( his debut album was a bestseller here in the Philippines), then I will gladly support all his "mediocre" music :angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DeepR said:


> I'm going to be the party pooper here, but I don't like it. He ruined two of my favourite etudes, Chopin 10/12 and Scriabin 8/12. Out of respect for the composers, I'm not going to post links to what he did to those pieces. People can look it up on their own, out of morbid curiosity.


Hear, hear :tiphat:


----------

